# Aerial Pictures (off of Twister topic ) or pictures



## Reble (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is Ours back in 1994 / things have changed.

You can see Alfie and Angel our two swans in the creek

& I can see our Paso Finos behind the barn.

Would Love to see more? Love your farm Twister


----------



## twister (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Mary, Guess I started something



Nice picture, what happened to your paso finos?

Yvonne


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow I love looking at these!! Any one else??


----------



## Reble (Jan 24, 2009)

twister said:


> Hi Mary, Guess I started something
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture, what happened to your paso finos?Yvonne


Our daughter Anita has Melada (Mare who is now 20 years old)

My daughter was 11 years old now (24 years old) when we got into Paso's, that was her horse, they did everything together, showed in 4H, barrels, flag poll racing and a great trail horse, so when we desided to stop breeding our Paso's and sell them and get into minis, we signed Melada over to her.

Now, it has been 6 years with our minis, and love every minute of it.


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2009)

A house is made of walls and beams a home is built with love and dreams so l'm where l want to be



till l croak or get tossed in an old folks place whichever comes first....

year one






halfway done






13 years later


----------



## Reble (Jan 24, 2009)

13 years later






Lucky 13 your place is amazing


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 24, 2009)

All of you have wonderful properties. I am so jealous...we are still city slickers...nothing I would love better than a small chunk of land to bring my babies home with me.


----------



## twister (Jan 24, 2009)

Relic said:


> A house is made of walls and beams a home is built with love and dreams so l'm where l want to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relic your place is beautiful, I have the same sentiments about my place, I never want to move from it.

Yvonne


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 24, 2009)

These pictures are just beautiful!! Can you post how much about they cost?? I don't know anybody that has had one done!

Thanks, Joyce


----------



## Reble (Jan 24, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> These pictures are just beautiful!! Can you post how much about they cost?? I don't know anybody that has had one done!
> Thanks, Joyce


it has been about 15 years ago, $300.00 comes to mind.

Twister should have a better ideal, she just had hers done?


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 25, 2009)

You can see most addresses in an aerial view at www.terraserver.com or mapquest and click on the aerial view if you know the address.

Mary


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, those are pretty cool!


----------



## Reble (Jan 25, 2009)

How I got mine up was just took a picture and loaded it, have to watch the flash.

Any more


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool website. You can see how your place has progressed. I could see what ours looked liked back in 1993 which of course was woods. Then in 1999 when we started clearing our land and then a updated one in color from 2007......I love it...........its a pretty neat wesbite. Thanks.


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2009)

Mary Mine cost me just under $300 for an 8 x 10 but a couple of years before we put the pond in it cost us over $300 for a bigger picture. That is the one I have on my web site currently, I am going to change it for the new one shortly.

Yvonne


----------



## Reble (Jan 25, 2009)

twister said:


> Mary Mine cost me just under $300 for an 8 x 10 but a couple of years before we put the pond in it cost us over $300 for a bigger picture. That is the one I have on my web site currently, I am going to change it for the new one shortly.Yvonne


Thanks Yvonne,

I should add mine is 16 x 20

www.terraserver.com or mapquest

nothing of my place, just looking like fields or something?

not sure how to work mapquest, I am from the old school

Looks like others are having better luck than me.

If you can get yours, can you post it also on here? thanks


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are a few shots of our place. This is shortly after we bought the place, we built the pole barn by the house.






We now have a drive going out to the horse barn which is about 1000' feet from the house.






That's it in the right hand corner, we can stall 21 horses. Have a seperate well out there with electricty. We have 35 acres which we keep adding pastures and paddocks. That's a five acre pond. We fell in love with the place the minute we saw it. We have been working on it ever since.


----------



## Reble (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing fran & walt, glen loves the deer...

If you do not have an aerial picture

Just add a couple of pictures of your layout would also be nice?

thanks


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 25, 2009)

Reble said:


> thanks for sharing fran & walt, glen loves the deer...If you do not have an aerial picture
> 
> Just add a couple of pictures of your layout would also be nice?
> 
> thanks








I didn't put this one because it's so far up it's hard to see things.

Here's a few more deer for Glen


----------



## Genie (Jan 25, 2009)

Nixons Hill Farms


----------



## nootka (Jan 25, 2009)

Taken in 2002, I'd say...Summer. I can barely see two of my three fillies from 2001 near the shed in the dry lot by the house.

Other than that, you would not know there were 9 horses on the place...the barn (on the far right if it were in frame) is not visible, and none of our cars was home except the Lincoln Towncar (it's a limo, my husband's project/pet/baby) annnnd my/my husband's/my son's project car, the '76 Bronco stuffed in the weeds there on the left. It still ran, then! Now it is a frame in the basement.

This is our little house although it only shows the "yard" part of our 15 acre property. We also redid the roof in 2007 to a brown/neutral and cleaned the chimney also re-did the patio cover roof as this one here was falling apart.

Gotta love the little "horsie" trails in the upper pasture (one of my "dry lots") and the big cedar tree upper middle was cut down as it had died, probably the same year we did the roof.

The people that did this charged us $249, they took them with a helicopter and offered a cheesy frame and some plastic cover for it. Still, it's a cool thing t have.

Neat seeing people's places from the air!

Liz


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2009)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Here are a few shots of our place. This is shortly after we bought the place, we built the pole barn by the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fran and Walt, your place is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Yvonne


----------



## Sandee (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's our place. It's a summertime picture. It's too depressing to have pictures of winter - it lasts too long in Wisconsin.

It's only 5 acres total, hence the Mini Acres as part of the name. If we use our imagination we can see our stallion in one of the dry lots. The rock is white and his silver blends in too well.


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

I am really enjoying looking at all of your homes/farms! They are all so beautiful! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 25, 2009)

I am really enjoying the pictures of everyones farm also. Beautiful places keep the pictures coming.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is our little five acres. This was taken in 2005. We now have a full size (60mx20m) dressage ring that starts in the top left corner and runs along the back tree line. You can see our neighbor's horses on the left side of our drive, and the other neighbor's drive to the right. One mare was at the breeder's, but we wented her in the pic, so we asked them to copy the other mini, put her over a dirt patch in the original, and make her black. They forgot the black part, so there are now two of her



Oh well! Somewhere in the front yard my golden retriever (who we lost last year) is running around, I can't find her today, but she's obvious in the original!


----------



## vvf (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is our place taken in 2002. This is just the main buildings. The horses must have all been out in the pasture the day this was taken.

All the buildings have since been painted. (and probably need repainted again lol)






I think the cost was around $300 for the photo. We got this cool barn shaped frame with clock in it, and also got 2 other pictures (the same picture) in smaller frames.


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2009)

WOW, that's really unique Cindy!! VERY NICE!!


----------



## afoulk (Jan 26, 2009)

This is our place. We have been working on it for over 20 years now and love it here

Arlene


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 26, 2009)

We have been to Arlene Foulks place and it is beautiful. Arlene the shot from the air is stunning can now really see it in a different view . Love it


----------



## Kendra (Jan 26, 2009)

An OLD scan of our place .... come to that, I suppose it's a pretty old picture now too! Though we have one that's much older as well, neat to see the changes between the two!


----------

